# Horror Games 2014



## Cloudy (Feb 22, 2014)

Any huge horror game buffs in here?

I've been trying to scare the shit out of myself via brutal horror game immersion for years now. Always loved the stuff, way more chilling then horror movies in my books. 

Anywho today I did my big read through of anticipated horror releases for 2014 and I'm blown away right now, so many games coming out that Im crazy stoked for. Any of you guys been in the same boat?

A few that I'm dying to try: The Forest, Alien: Isolation, Outlast: Whistleblower, and Routine. 

Might be picking up an oculus rift soon as well, The Forest is being plugged as an Oculus Rift supported game which gives me another tick on the 'why the .... haven't you bought an oculus rift yet' list.


----------



## kamello (Feb 22, 2014)

waiting for Dying Light and The Evil Within, gonna give Outlast a try too if I can repair my laptop  

but yeah, I agree, this year seems very promising for horror games, gonna check the few you named above


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 22, 2014)

kamello said:


> waiting for Dying Light and The Evil Within, gonna give Outlast a try too if I can repair my laptop
> 
> but yeah, I agree, this year seems very promising for horror games, gonna check the few you named above



Definitely recommend checking them out.

Im going to be preorder both the games you listed  

Didn't list them because of how mainstream they are, but holy balls does Dying Light look fun. Not sure how I feel about Evil Within but chances are I won't give a shit end of the day and I'll enjoy it eitherway.

Dead Island 2 was a huge disappointment for me so I'm really hoping techland gets this one right.


----------



## MFB (Feb 22, 2014)

I know I should be cautious about Aliens: Invasion but I'm excited for it. Haven't seen much about Dying Light but I might check it out


----------



## Jlang (Feb 22, 2014)

^^ Alien Isolation * 

This and Evil within are too big games I am looking forward to in 2014, the horror video game genre is taking quite a leap it seems.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 23, 2014)

Jlang said:


> ^^ Alien Isolation *
> 
> This and Evil within are too big games I am looking forward to in 2014, the horror video game genre is taking quite a leap it seems.



Youtube has done a great job at hyping the horror genre for video games. Ever since Slender took its big jump up in the gaming realm. I'm glad to see some games that aren't just a bunch of silent hill clones for once


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 23, 2014)

First horror game that legit creeped me out was the first Penumbra. Fun stuff. I was thrilled to see a few games in 2013 that took the same route, and it's nice to know that 2014 has some coming it's way too.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 23, 2014)

Señor Voorhees;3938602 said:


> First horror game that legit creeped me out was the first Penumbra. Fun stuff. I was thrilled to see a few games in 2013 that took the same route, and it's nice to know that 2014 has some coming it's way too.



Penumbra was one of my firsts as well, absolutely love the series (with exception to Penumbra: Requiem which was just a glorified portal)


----------



## mongey (Feb 23, 2014)

playing oulast on ps4 at the moment. its got some good scares but I dont know, it just doesnt seem that fun apart from the occasional jump


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 25, 2014)

mongey said:


> playing oulast on ps4 at the moment. its got some good scares but I dont know, it just doesnt seem that fun apart from the occasional jump



Outlast had a few good moments for me, I found I REALLY had to immerse myself to play Outlast though. I imagine it'd be a heck of a lot of fun with an oculus rift.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 2, 2014)

Outlast looks really interesting. Is there any word of it being released for Xbox?


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Guitarmiester said:


> Outlast looks really interesting. Is there any word of it being released for Xbox?



I think its going to be a PS4/PC only title.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Mar 19, 2014)

The Evil Within looks interesting and will probably be fun to play, but personally i don't find it at all scary looking. too many human-esque enemies that remind me of traditional slasher movies. it's supposed to be a supernatural-based premise, but i don't really get any of those feels from what i've seen of it. will play it anyway because Mikami.

also looking forward to the Outlast DLC, Dying Light, and Alien Isolation. Murdered Soul Suspect looks good but not scary. i'm fine with that. Outlast dipped in and out of scary-ness at an acceptable rate. nothing wrong with that.

i think my most anticipated horror game BY FAR is SOMA. i loved Amnesia, and all of the trailers and video bits they've released for SOMA have been blowing my mind. i've never been disturbed by a game trailer before. if it ends up supporting the PS4 VR headset i will probably have go out and buy some adult diapers because pants WILL be shat.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 25, 2014)

I really love the horror genre. I tried the 1st Penumbra, which was a nice immerse game. And then I got extremely hyped about Amnesia. ... For some reason, I just couldn't go on with that game after a certain point. The story, the immersion, all that really got to me, and was just freaking out, although that's what I was after.

I want to go back and play this game through and through. Did you guys finish it? (please don't spoil the story)


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 26, 2014)

Jeesan said:


> I really love the horror genre. I tried the 1st Penumbra, which was a nice immerse game. And then I got extremely hyped about Amnesia. ... For some reason, I just couldn't go on with that game after a certain point. The story, the immersion, all that really got to me, and was just freaking out, although that's what I was after.
> 
> I want to go back and play this game through and through. Did you guys finish it? (please don't spoil the story)



Ive finished all the penumbras/amnesias now and I can definitely say they're all pretty darn good, with exception to Amnesia: Machine for Pigs I hated that installment, wasn't scary at all.


----------



## pylyo (Apr 26, 2014)

Could you guys recommend me some 2012/2013 games of the same genre, please?
I gotta a whole weekend to spend on the games + some nice weed too


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 26, 2014)

pylyo said:


> Could you guys recommend me some 2012/2013 games of the same genre, please?
> I gotta a whole weekend to spend on the games + some nice weed too




If you're looking to get some scares here are some newish ones that Ive really enjoyed:

Vanish (Vanish Windows, Mac game - Indie DB)

Kraven Manor (Kraven Manor - Home)

Outlast (Its on steam.)

Bewilder House (Bewilder House - An Indie Puzzle Game | Game Jolt)

Imscared (Imscared - A Pixelated Nightmare - An Indie Game | Game Jolt)

7 Days (7Days - An Indie Adventure Game | Game Jolt)


Gamejolt has a pretty huge list of horror games, a lot of them are crap but once and a while you come across a pretty good one. Most of the slender games are a safe bet for scaring yourself, I think Slender Arrival is on steam now as well.

Honestly though don't limit yourself to 2012/2013 some older horror games are absolutely awesome. I still can barely get through SCP Containment Breach that game scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Defi (May 4, 2014)

I've played Resident Evil series and LOVED them, but maybe those don't count to the genre tax men? RE4 and on I could see digressing further from the idea.

I would like to go deeper into the rabbit hole. Gonna have to do some browsing around to see what fancies my tickle.

I remember feeling extremely tense quite often in some of the newer 3D metroid games on the hard modes haha...


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 3, 2014)

Cracking this thread open again given the recent advances in the horror genre.

Five nights at Freddies has been a good one as of late. if you haven't played it yet PLEASE do.

Also oculus rift DK2 arrives next week .... yeah \m/


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone else have a lot of hype for 'the evil within' until gameplay came out?


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 5, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone else have a lot of hype for 'the evil within' until gameplay came out?



Their launch trail made it look a lot more 'horror-esque' then the gameplay did for sure. Feels a lot more like a resident evil clone now which is totally fine and I'll probably still buy it but yeah it was definitely hyped way more for the wrong reasons imo.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm excited for 'The Evil Within' and the re-remake of 'Resident Evil'. The wife has the latter on her 2015 wish-list. Probably going to splurge for a PS4 for that one.


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 6, 2014)

The reviews for Alien: Isolation have started coming out - very different opinions. I usually get most of my information from IGN, who gave it a 5.8 or thereabouts which I figured must be an outlier opinion. I went to go see Gamespot's review and they gave it a 6. There are reviews saying 8+ even up to high 9's, but from what I've read about the negatives via the bad reviews, it doesn't seem like a game I would enjoy at all


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 6, 2014)

RickSchneider said:


> The reviews for Alien: Isolation have started coming out - very different opinions. I usually get most of my information from IGN, who gave it a 5.8 or thereabouts which I figured must be an outlier opinion. I went to go see Gamespot's review and they gave it a 6. There are reviews saying 8+ even up to high 9's, but from what I've read about the negatives via the bad reviews, it doesn't seem like a game I would enjoy at all



I was super excited for alien isolation but yeah after reading IGNs review I'm ultra hesitant...so sad to hear.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm worried that The Evil WIthin kinda ruined the whole premise of the game on the back of the game case when it says "ENTER THE MIND OF A MADMAN as (detective) investigates a gruesome murder then wakes up in a nightmare world." I really hope it's not like the main character is just crazy and it's all in his head. Because I'd feel like I wasted 60 bucks on a game.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Now: Alan Wake was actually a really good horror-esque game.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 20, 2014)

seen you guys talking about Alien: Isolation so figured I'd share my post from the "what games are you playing" thread.


F*CK! I finally beat Alien: Isolation, I now understand why so many people have been complaining about its length, it's long haha

It definitely had me at the edge of my seat at times, and the game is incredibly successful at bringing the tension, so much so that it can be stressful to play. 

Over all it gets a lot right, and it gets some wrong, but after the 20 so hours of story mode, the flaws really start to wear out their welcome.

If you're a fan of survival horror and the movies definitely check it out, if not, well. . . at least try before you buy.

Review over.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 20, 2014)

And so far I'm liking evil within, the game play feels like a cross between RE4 and The Last of Us. . . but mostly RE, not a bad thing but so far it feels a bit more action than horror.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Theoretical Spoilers at the end.








I'd like to say that genuine "horror" is near impossible to do via video game. Or any type of game, really. That being said, I applaud any attempt at the genre because it's never going to be "scary" unless every second is a well-timed jump scare or overbearing atmospheric anxiety-filled interaction. Which can't be effectively done. Amnesia and Penumbra come the closest, I think, apart from 2002's Eternal Darkness. From Amnesia came the sense of dread that something was always going to jump out, and rarely did. It was only effective with good headphones. Eternal Darkness had their sanity effects which was amazingly done and made me flip my shit at certain points. So, with all of that, I have the highest hopes for Evil Within. But, I fear that it will be as predictable as it's namesake: The Evil WITHIN. Like it takes place WITHIN himself, so he's just crazy. Idk, I hope they thought it through more than that.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't want to spoil anything and I don't think I will but

.


.


.

Sorry don't know how to do the blacked out text


There are moments when the main character seems to be in reality, generally he's with other peeps, then stuff gets zany and he's all alone, aside from monsters and such, and the environment is industrial and covered in blood. I suspect the industrial parts are in his head


----------



## MFB (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't think that's too far off from the real premise, which if I had to wager, involves the hospital patient you leave the city with

It's an OK game so far, but god damn is it fvcking hard as hell


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 20, 2014)

^^^ I'm not that far in but I was definitely surprised that the chainsaw dude took so many hits to bring down, I took out all the regular creatures first I can't imagine doing that with multiple enemy's,


----------



## MFB (Oct 20, 2014)

I think he took like three explosive bolts, 4 headshots with my pistol and I think two from my shotgun and finally died.

The biggest kick about TEW is that enemies don't drop ANYTHING when they die, the most I've gotten is like matches. That ain't worth shit! I need ammo/health not that.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 20, 2014)

I've definitely gotten pistol ammo before, never health. Sometimes it does take a second after they go down before they drop stuff


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't buy many games anymore. In fact, I haven't in probably 3 years. But The Evil Within looks awesome. Also, I downloaded the demo for Slender: The Arrival. That game is horrifying to me. Lots of tension coupled with eerie silence until something jumps out at you. It's a lot of "jumpy" horror, but still had me interested.


----------



## MFB (Oct 20, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> I've definitely gotten pistol ammo before, never health. Sometimes it does take a second after they go down before they drop stuff



Lucky.

I think I've only killed two enemies that have dropped anything, and I think one was a syringe and the other was the aforementioned matches. Now that I know how little ammo/health/anything I'll get besides parts for bolts, I know how to play the game and can start to enjoy it.

In my mind, it's like Metal Gear Solid's cinematography/controls, with Resident Evil 4's environments, and Alien: Isolation's "if you try and fight you're most likely screwed."


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Again, I have no qualms with the gameplay, but I'm worried that the whole premise of the game was ruined very obviously in the name and the description. I'm going to get it, just because I love horror games, but I'm still iffy and I'm trying not to judge before I play.


----------



## MFB (Oct 20, 2014)

For me, it's not really about the story, so much as the gameplay and how I get there with it. Am I curious to see if I'm right about what the storyline is? Yeah, a little bit. Will I be bummed if I am? Not really. This one is all about the experience for now.

I also have to stop myself from reading the Wiki to confirm if I'm right since I don't have any play-time for it


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Well, that's because you're a totally different style player. You're a mechanical player, where as I'm a narrative player. There's like four or five different styles of players that I go over in RPG/LARP seminars.


----------



## MFB (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh no, I'm USUALLY a narrative player but this game has me going differently. Every game I buy is story first, gameplay second. Hell its why I'm such a BioShock fan.


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2014)

Been pushing through with TEW and it picks up after chapter three, that's for certain. While it's definitely not as action oriented as RE4, you can tell it's the same director by chapter five - the feel, the characters, etc... Enemies have also started to drop ammo, and now that I've played about half the game, I'm becoming more adept at exploring my environments and finding supplies as well, so that's nice. It's still by no means a hand-holding game, but it is rewarding when you finish things in it.

The spider-lady boss fight, .... that shit. It's not that it's hard, she's just ....ing creepy


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought TEW a few days ago and managed to get to chapter 3 before stopping. It feels good so far, hoping to get a chance to play in a bit.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 24, 2014)

I just beat the evil puppy and I think I'm about to fight pyramid head. . . Oops I mean box head haha


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2014)

How many keys have you guys gotten? I found two last night, and one of those two actually gave me two keys from a locker which was awesome. Got a free 5K points to spend for abilities/weapons as well as unlocking the Shock bolt for the Crossbow.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 24, 2014)

I've gotten 4 so far

2 in chapter 3
1 in chapter 6
1 in chapter 7

I think, and pretty sure I got ammo, a syringe, and maybe green goo???


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2014)

Welp, curiosity got the best of me and I read the story for the game. The ending of the game (NOT SPOILERS) is what my prediction for the whole game was, so I'm not entirely wrong but it's not what most of you think it is. I'm satisfied with it and look forward to playing through the rest of it and seeing it for myself.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 24, 2014)

It bears mentioning that Alien: Isolation currently has a normalized score of 80 on Metacritic, despite lower scores from IGN and Gamespot. Angry Joe really enjoyed it, although he did take issue with the length as well. Apparently a large part of your enjoyment will be derived from how invested you are in the Alien franchise, particularly the first two movies. The bigger a fan you are of those, the less the flaws in the game will bother you.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 26, 2014)

Xaios said:


> It bears mentioning that Alien: Isolation currently has a normalized score of 80 on Metacritic, despite lower scores from IGN and Gamespot. Angry Joe really enjoyed it, although he did take issue with the length as well. Apparently a large part of your enjoyment will be derived from how invested you are in the Alien franchise, particularly the first two movies. The bigger a fan you are of those, the less the flaws in the game will bother you.



Good news for me. Once my Oculus Rift is functional again (Oculus software website is down) I'll finally get to give it a go. Been a fan of the alien series for a while so it should be good.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 28, 2014)

MFB said:


> Welp, curiosity got the best of me and I read the story for the game. The ending of the game (NOT SPOILERS) is what my prediction for the whole game was, so I'm not entirely wrong but it's not what most of you think it is. I'm satisfied with it and look forward to playing through the rest of it and seeing it for myself.



I didn't read this because I didn't see the NOT SPOILERS so I was avoiding looking at it, but I paid it off at GS and picked it up. only played for about an hour and a half and most of it was working controls and watching creature reaction and how to play. Needless to say, it is SURVIVAL horror at its finest and fighting is a last resort. I made it to chapter 2, and then went to bed. It's fun and I look forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 5, 2014)

Quite surprised I haven't seen any mention of the new Silent Hills title that is being worked on my Metal Gear Solid-creator, Hideo Kojima, and movie director, Guillermo Del Toro. And that nobody has mentioned the "Playable Trailer", aptly called PT, on the Ps4. Honestly, I believe this will be one of the most interesting, and genuinely scary Horror games to be released in years. 

After playing PT (3 or 4 times now), I have come to the conclusion, that within the hour of gameplay, there is more thought and content than some full games have. Each "puzzle" is interestingly crafted, and convoluted to the WTF-that's-awesome point. This, however, brings no REAL satisfaction to some of them, as a lot of the time, you don't know how you even advanced. The gameplay was simple but extremely smooth, with only 3 controls. (Look, Move, and Observe) I think simplicity is a beautiful thing in games, and it's been forgotten now with nearly every game trying to throw in RPG elements. The atmosphere is one of the most expertly crafted things in a game I've ever dealt with. The sounds are probably the highlight to the rich experience, as the noises and sound-queues are perfectly place.. and immensely creepy. PT was just downright eerie, and very scary. It made me scared in my own home, something I hadn't felt since I was a child watching scary movies. To me, it had a great mix of atmosphere, and some very solid jump scares. However, unlike most horror games now, it relied on them very little. 

Another thing I enjoyed was, on each of my playthroughs, DIFFERENT things happened in each one, that didn't happen in the other. I saw the ghost in places that I didn't in the first. Or I got little messages that I didn't get in the second. Or something else! I thought it was sweet.

Pretty much, PT has me ITCHING for more. That was its goal.

Obviously, there will be more in the final game. Items. More puzzles (that hopefully involve more critical thinking and AHA! moments). A brilliantly created storyline (I mean, cmon, it's Kojima.) And even MORE spooks. I think if PT was the core of the gameplay, and they build off of that... it will be amazing. Thoughts?
end.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 7, 2014)

Brodessa said:


> Quite surprised I haven't seen any mention of the new Silent Hills title that is being worked on my Metal Gear Solid-creator, Hideo Kojima, and movie director, Guillermo Del Toro. And that nobody has mentioned the "Playable Trailer", aptly called PT, on the Ps4. Honestly, I believe this will be one of the most interesting, and genuinely scary Horror games to be released in years.
> 
> After playing PT (3 or 4 times now), I have come to the conclusion, that within the hour of gameplay, there is more thought and content than some full games have. Each "puzzle" is interestingly crafted, and convoluted to the WTF-that's-awesome point. This, however, brings no REAL satisfaction to some of them, as a lot of the time, you don't know how you even advanced. The gameplay was simple but extremely smooth, with only 3 controls. (Look, Move, and Observe) I think simplicity is a beautiful thing in games, and it's been forgotten now with nearly every game trying to throw in RPG elements. The atmosphere is one of the most expertly crafted things in a game I've ever dealt with. The sounds are probably the highlight to the rich experience, as the noises and sound-queues are perfectly place.. and immensely creepy. PT was just downright eerie, and very scary. It made me scared in my own home, something I hadn't felt since I was a child watching scary movies. To me, it had a great mix of atmosphere, and some very solid jump scares. However, unlike most horror games now, it relied on them very little.
> 
> ...



You know, Ive had PT installed on my PS4 for probably about 3 weeks now and I have yet to play it. I was originally suppose to play it lights out/12am with my girlfriend but we keep procrastinating. Maybe Ill sit down and actually finish it tonight.

Also haven't started Alien Isolation yet, Originally planned to play it through with my oculus rift but there have been some software problems on their end and all the ports were destroyed at the time I was trying to play. Ill probably give that a run late next week when Im settled back down.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 10, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> You know, Ive had PT installed on my PS4 for probably about 3 weeks now and I have yet to play it. I was originally suppose to play it lights out/12am with my girlfriend but we keep procrastinating. Maybe Ill sit down and actually finish it tonight.
> 
> Also haven't started Alien Isolation yet, Originally planned to play it through with my oculus rift but there have been some software problems on their end and all the ports were destroyed at the time I was trying to play. Ill probably give that a run late next week when Im settled back down.



Have you tried it out yet? If so, what'd you think?


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 12, 2014)

Played through Alien Isolation once on my PS4 (played it on hard and I really don't get all the complaints about difficulty, c'mon! games are too easy these days anyway) and I really enjoyed it. Planning to do another playthrough soon. A must-buy for anyone who's a fan of the original movie. Absolutely loved it, so far one of the best games of 2014. And probably the best horror title. 

Also got The Evil Within couple of days ago. Only played like 2 hours but im not impressed at all... everything feels just.. meh, and the graphics on the PS4 look like a 5-year old PS3 game with some really bad FPS lag here and there. Let's see if I have time to finish this before trading it for Far Cry 4 soon...


----------



## RickSchneider (Nov 12, 2014)

It's weird - I picked up Evil Within after being so 'meh' about all the previews and coverage, only because I heard reviews say it was a return to true survival horror, and that it's basically the spiritual successor to RE4 (one of my all time favourite games). After playing for a little I saw the same issues you mentioned above, but I'm still really enjoying the game. It's not extremely scary, but it's tense and wacky in the greatest of ways. It's not amazing to look at, and it does chug quite often as far as the frame rate is concerned, but it's the feel of it which I love. And the feel isn't even that good! I suppose the whole thing just reminds me a little of RE4 in all the best ways - getting so scared of conflict just because of the scarcity of items and such, getting upgrades for weapons and whatnot, and just... I don't even know.

I probably shouldn't love the game, but I kind of do


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 13, 2014)

RickSchneider said:


> I suppose the whole thing just reminds me a little of RE4 in all the best ways - getting so scared of conflict just because of the scarcity of items and such, getting upgrades for weapons and whatnot, and just... I don't even know.
> 
> I probably shouldn't love the game, but I kind of do



On it's best moments, it just makes me wanna play RE4. And the whole reason I bought the game was indeed the fact that it's supposed to be a spiritual successor of RE4 with a "classic" survival horror feel. And it does have potential, but... just doesn't deliver. Still, I also enjoy it, partially at least. Gonna trade it for Far Cry 4 next week.. 


This review does a good job explaining all the things wrong with it:


----------



## no_dice (Nov 13, 2014)

Brodessa said:


> Have you tried it out yet? If so, what'd you think?



I know you weren't asking me, but I'll give you my thoughts. I liked the atmosphere a lot, but the looping corridor thing started to annoy me as I progressed into it. Also, the method of finishing it was completely stupid, in my opinion. I had to use a guide, and even knowing what to do, it took me several tries. I'm still hopeful for the game, though.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 14, 2014)

no_dice said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I'll give you my thoughts. I liked the atmosphere a lot, but the looping corridor thing started to annoy me as I progressed into it. Also, the method of finishing it was completely stupid, in my opinion. I had to use a guide, and even knowing what to do, it took me several tries. I'm still hopeful for the game, though.



Oh yeah, I definitely understand that. It's can definitely be irritatingly convoluted. And the loops are frustrating until you figure out that the point of them is to reset the puzzles. Because some puzzles have a specific order in which things need to happen.

They're stupidly crazy. And i think that's why I like it.
Also, as a Metal Gear Solid/Kojima fanboy.. I couldn't help but be giddy at the thought of "DAMN IT KOJIMA. ONLY YOU. ONLY YOU WOULD DO THIS."


----------



## RickSchneider (Nov 15, 2014)

Black_Sheep said:


> This review does a good job explaining all the things wrong with it:





God I love how on-point that guy always is, and I definitely have to agree with him for basically everything. It's definitely a game I enjoy and I tell my friends that, but then they ask to borrow it when I'm done: 
"Have you played RE4 before?" 
"Nah I haven't"
"To be honest I don't think you'll enjoy this too much"

It has so many flaws and so many downfalls not only in a gameplay aspect, but also for story and presentation, but it feels relatively fresh in the grand scheme of things. That and it's either I finish it or I waste more time with Destiny, so hey.... Alas I'm still enjoying it!


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 19, 2014)

I personally think the Ps2 had a golden age of great horror games...
I mean ya got... Silent Hill 2. Siren. Echo Night Beyond. the Fatal Frame games. And SO much more. I hope true horror / survival-horror games make a comeback this gen of consoles.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 22, 2014)

Brodessa said:


> I personally think the Ps2 had a golden age of great horror games...
> I mean ya got... Silent Hill 2. Siren. Echo Night Beyond. the Fatal Frame games. And SO much more. I hope true horror / survival-horror games make a comeback this gen of consoles.



Im hoping with PT the silent hill-esq trend will return. Evil within was a pretty good catalyst back into the genre, I enjoyed it quite a lot. I know it wasn't the most concrete game but it was refreshing.


----------



## RickSchneider (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok so I finished the Evil Within's campaign story, and boy was that a piece of garbage... I wasn't exactly expecting it to tie up all the loose ends, but WOW did it just stumble over itself in the last 15 minutes


----------

